# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Pijnlijke en rusteloze benen kalmeren met aangepaste voeding en lichaamsbeweging

## FRANCOIS580

Het zal je maar overkomen. Pijnlijke en rusteloze benen die je ‘s nachts urenlang uit je slaap houden. Vele landgenoten kampen met dit Restless Legs Syndroom. Pijnlijke benen zijn niet leeftijdsgebonden en maken zowel mannen als vrouwen soms écht radeloos. Deze aandoening wordt eindelijk ernstig genomen. en stelde zopas nieuwe richtlijnen op voor de behandeling van dit rusteloze benen syndroom. Wat is de oorzaak van pijnlijke en rusteloze benen en wat kan je er tegen doen zodat je ‘s nachts van een deugddoende slaap kan genieten?

Krijg je regelmatig te kampen met vermoeide, zware, pijnlijke en rusteloze benen? Je bent niet alleen, want deze aandoening kopmt veel meer voor dan je wel denkt. Een onvoldoende bloedcirculatie ligt aan de basis van dit rusteloze benen syndroom. Dat veroorzaakt ernstige vetophopingen met zware en pijnlijke benen tot gevolg. Pijnlijke benen komen bij alle leeftijdscategorieën voor maar er worden wel veel meer vrouwen door getroffen dan mannen. Vooral zwangere vrouwen en vrouwen in hun menopauze, ouderen en fanatieke sporters hebben er duidelijk het meeste last van. Dat is eveneens het geval met diegenen die een koolhydraatarm dieet volgen. Toch kan je zelf heel wat doen om de vervelende ongemakken van pijnlijke en rusteloze benen te verzachten en zelfs te voorkomen.

*Slechte doorbloeding*
Een gebrekkige bloed- en vochtcirculatie vergroot je risico op het ontstaan van pijnlijke en rusteloze benen. De grote en interne kanalen of adertjes in je benen transporteren je lichaamsvocht vanuit je hart doorheen gans je lichaam, om het tot slot weer terug naar je hart te brengen. Om te vermijden dat bloed en vocht naar beneden zou stromen zijn je kleine adertjes uitgerust met kleppen die de aders na iedere pompbeweging van je hart afsluiten.

*Als de kleppen lekken* 
Wanneer gans dit proces naar wens verloopt stroomt al je lichaamsvocht steeds van de ene klep naar de andere. Is de druk op een of zelfs op beide kleppen te groot en zijn je aders verwijd, dan is het risico groot dat deze kleppen uiteindelijk zullen gaan lekken.Dat is er oorzaak van dat een belangrijke deel van je lichaamsvocht in de verkeerde richting (dus naar omlaag) stroomt. Als gevolg daarvan wordt er nog meer druk op je aders uitgeoefend waardoor hun wanden zich nog meer gaan verwijden. dat heeft op zijn beurt een nadelig effect op de onderliggende kleppen. Deze zullen onder de verhoogde druk je aders minder goed afsluiten met opgezwollen, vermoeide en pijnlijke benen als resultaat.

*Blauwe verkleuringen*
Slecht afsluitende kleppen en een verhoogde druk manifesteren zich in een eerste stadium met kleine, blauwe lijntjes versporeid over gans je been. Last heb je daar meestal niet van. Je bloedcirculatie laat het daardoor wel meer en meer afweten, waardoor ook je afvalstoffen steeds moeilijker worden afgevoerd. Op iets langere termijn worden je problemen groter met loodzware, pijnlijke, tintelende en vermoeide benen als gevolg. Andere symptomen zijn blauwe verkleuringen, vochtophopingen rond je enkels, en onderhuids vochtverlies. Spataderen kunnen eveneens aanleiding zijn voor rusteloze en pijnlijke benen.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste*
Een aangepaste voeding en extra lichaamsbeweging kunnen de symptomen van dit Restless Legs Syndroom verzachten.Door meer te ebwegen en dan vooral door te wandelen, te fietsen en/of te zwemmen stimuleer je de bloedsomloop. Voorkom te lang staan of zitten, vermijd strakke en knellende kleding en loop zoveel mogelijk op blote voeten. Zorg ook voor comfortabele schoenen, vermijd hoge hakken. Soms helpen afwisselend koude en warme voetbaden. Leg tijdens je slaap je benen iets hoger.

*Naast dit alles kun je zeker met een aangepaste voeding je benen tot rust brengen.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

